# Embarrassment



## skoonce (Mar 10, 2010)

A couple of wees ago I broke down an bought a Fisher 1754 with center console. Previously I had Lowe Big Jon with tiller steer. Anyway, I called my nephew and we carried my new boat to Weiss Lake to try it out. It did pretty well considering the wind blowing so hard and the water was white capping really bad. I did however get to play around alittle and try to get use to driving a boat with a steering wheel. Last week I decided to go to Rocky Mtn project by myself. I did real good unloading, looked like a real veteran boat operater. Wind picked up, I fought the wind and waves with my trolling motor until I just didnt want to do it any more. I decided to leave and come back some other time. I checked to make sure no one was at the dock before I trailered my boat. The coast was clear. I backed my trailer in and at that time everyone on the lake decided it was time to go. Here I am trying to use a rope to load my boat (not real confident on driving on the trailer yet) people waiting in line, the wind keeps pushing my boat back every time I try to push it to the trailer. Finally a lady at the ramp says "if you want to drive it on, Ill pull your truck out for you". Im like gee thanks. I made a couple of clumsy runs at it, the wind kept blowing me way off course. Finally I bit the bullet and told a gentleman that had just pulled up in his rig that they would be there all day if they waited on me and ask him to trailer my boat. You talk about embarrassing. I did feel better when the other guy missed it twice. Everyone was real good about it though, they kept telling me that Id learn. Went back 2 days later and got it first time. There for awhile, I was really missin my tiller steer.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Mar 10, 2010)

Not exactly easy conditions to learn in.. don't sweat it. It takes me a couple tries on days the water is like glass :roll:


----------



## wasilvers (Mar 10, 2010)

Just hop in the water next time 

:LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2:


----------



## Waterwings (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm sure everyone here has had days like that (I've had multiple!, lol). At both of the lakes I use here, if the wind decides to start blowing, it's always blows _across_ the ramp, never straight-in to help me, lol. 




wasilvers said:


> Just hop in the water next time :LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2:




I've done that a few times. Jumped in and was wet all the way up to my crotch, and pushed the boat on the trailer. Cool water felt pretty good though after a hot day on the water.


----------



## Henry Hefner (Mar 10, 2010)

Waterwings said:


> I'm sure everyone here has had days like that (I've had multiple!, lol). At both of the lakes I use here, if the wind decides to start blowing, it's always blows _across_ the ramp, never straight-in to help me, lol.



Same here, but I always wish for straight OUT winds, to serve as a brake. I have even purposely backed the trailer crossways on a wide ramp to help with the wind.


----------



## Jim (Mar 10, 2010)

99% of the time I use a rope and pull it on the trailer.


----------



## Waterwings (Mar 10, 2010)

Henry Hefner said:


> Waterwings said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sure everyone here has had days like that (I've had multiple!, lol). At both of the lakes I use here, if the wind decides to start blowing, it's always blows _across_ the ramp, never straight-in to help me, lol.
> ...




One of my wishes.....wider ramps 




Jim said:


> 99% of the time I use a rope and pull it on the trailer.



Have tried that also, but ended-up pulling the boat over the trailer fender a couple of times. My wife is used to me coming home wet on occasion, and doesn't even ask what happened. :roll: . _That's_ why I wait for nice sunny, calm days to take the boat out, lol.


----------



## skoonce (Mar 10, 2010)

It actually makes me feel better to hear others have bad days also. I guess misery does love company. I still ended up getting wet. The guy that drove it on was on the fender so I went in and pulled it over. My big problem is I feel like Im going too fast and then I try to put my foot on the brake and ease it up. lol, I learned there is no brake. My boy was with me this last time so the pressure was on. He called his mom and said "daddy got it on the first try".. I didnt know whether to feel better or worse.


----------



## FishingBuds (Mar 10, 2010)

Oh yea, first time I went turkey hunting I forgot my gun  

The guys never let me forget it #-o


----------



## Jim (Mar 11, 2010)

FishingBuds said:


> Oh yea, first time I went turkey hunting I forgot my gun
> 
> The guys never let me forget it #-o



I did that on a pheasant hunt. :evil: :LOL2:


----------



## poolie (Mar 11, 2010)

Jim said:


> FishingBuds said:
> 
> 
> > Oh yea, first time I went turkey hunting I forgot my gun
> ...



Back in the day when I still deer hunted, once morning I discovered as I pulled the trigger that my gun was empty... DUH!!!


Skoonce, invest in a good pair of hip waders. I use a rope to pull mine on and frequently have to get in the water. In teh summer I don't mind getting wet, but this time of year, brrrrrrrr.


----------



## wasilvers (Mar 11, 2010)

As to driving over the fenders, my trailer has some guides on the back - they are not real sturdy, but I have hit them before and they didn't break. All I have to do (at worst) is ease the nose in there. Anyway, after getting wet the first two time I loaded, I came up with my system - which works for my boat.

1. get the trailer within a couple of feet of the dock (basically as close as I can get without hitting the lights on the dock - so I can reach over and muscle the boat around.
2. don't put the trailer too low in the water - then once I ease the nose about where it should go, it will stay there.
3. the trailer guides keep the rear of the boat from blowing around too much
4. I have to center my V on the center roller if I missed the first time, I hop onto the dock and muscle it there.
5 Hop in the boat and fire the motor up and ease up the trailer and hook up the crank.
6 Crank her up the last few feet.

It takes less than 2 minutes to do this by myself usually I'm done before the next guy can retrieve his car from the lot. A helper mostly just centers the boat for me and hooks the crank up.

Knock on wood, so far I haven't gotten wet since the first 2 trips! :wink:


----------



## Henry Hefner (Mar 11, 2010)

wasilvers said:


> As to driving over the fenders, my trailer has some guides on the back - they are not real sturdy, but I have hit them before and they didn't break. All I have to do (at worst) is ease the nose in there. Anyway, after getting wet the first two time I loaded, I came up with my system - which works for my boat.
> 
> 1. get the trailer within a couple of feet of the dock (basically as close as I can get without hitting the lights on the dock - so I can reach over and muscle the boat around.
> 2. don't put the trailer too low in the water - then once I ease the nose about where it should go, it will stay there.
> ...



Pretty much the same way I do it... on the ONE place I go that has a dock at the ramp. Most do not.


----------



## bearsphan3.14 (Mar 11, 2010)

That sounds like a huge P.I.T.A. I love the fact that I just throw my little tin can in the back of my truck.


----------



## wasilvers (Mar 11, 2010)

Henry Hefner said:


> Pretty much the same way I do it... on the ONE place I go that has a dock at the ramp. Most do not.



Without at least a mini dock at the ramp, I don't know how I could launch and retrieve it without getting wet.


----------



## KMixson (Mar 11, 2010)

FishingBuds said:


> Oh yea, first time I went turkey hunting I forgot my gun
> 
> The guys never let me forget it #-o




I launched my boat one time and when I arrived at my fishing spot, realized that I left all my fishing rods in the back of the pickup. I felt like an idiot back at the ramp going back to my truck to get my rods.


----------



## Waterwings (Mar 11, 2010)

wasilvers said:


> Henry Hefner said:
> 
> 
> > Pretty much the same way I do it... on the ONE place I go that has a dock at the ramp. Most do not.
> ...




One place I fish (jigster's been there  ), they have a decent dock, but it's about 20'-30' from the dang ramp. Piss-poor design thought went into that! I can hear the planners now: "Hey, we have a boat ramp, let's put a dock in....................waaaay over there!" ](*,)


----------



## Crankworm (Mar 11, 2010)

happens to the best of us. My 14' boat is light enough if its on the trailer crooked I just pickup/slide the rear over to where it needs to be. Least you didn't forget to put the plug in


----------



## shamoo (Mar 11, 2010)

You'll get it, everyone starts out like you.


----------



## Deadmeat (Mar 11, 2010)

FishingBuds said:


> Oh yea, first time I went turkey hunting I forgot my gun
> 
> The guys never let me forget it #-o


I've got a Ruger Model 77 in .270 and a Ruger 77-22 in .22. Both look nearly identical. I went deer hunting one day and only after I arrived did I realize I had brought the 77-22 and had .270 ammo.


----------



## Henry Hefner (Mar 11, 2010)

wasilvers said:


> Without at least a mini dock at the ramp, I don't know how I could launch and retrieve it without getting wet.



Launching is easy! 
1) Tie a rope from your bow eye to the back of your trailer.
2) Back into the water until your boat floats off.
3) Pull forward until your trailer is out of the water
4) Get out and untie the rope, and beach your boat until you park.

Retrieving it is the tricky part. One of the things I have tried that kinda worked was to tie a rope from the winch post to one of the trailer guide posts sticking up out of the water. Then I drive the boat to the rope, kill the motor, and use the rope to pull myself and the boat onto the trailer. I thought I could better control the boat that way, and keep from running past the bow stop, but it didn't help much. If I can get it centered on the trailer, I can climb over the bow and into the bed of the truck without getting wet.


----------



## wasilvers (Mar 11, 2010)

Henry Hefner said:


> wasilvers said:
> 
> 
> > Without at least a mini dock at the ramp, I don't know how I could launch and retrieve it without getting wet.
> ...



I've lauched that way before, just tied the rope to the truck and floated it off. yeah, retrieval could be fun!


----------



## caveman (Mar 11, 2010)

OK i can beat all that.My first boat a 12/13' v bottom.The first time i put it in the water no motor just a leak test.
My brother in law stopped by the house to check it out and said les go put it in the water.Well i had been drink beer all day told him he had to drive as i WILL NOT .


When we get to ramp he tells me he can't back a trailer after about 4 tries and people looking at us and waiting on us i tell him just park.
We just picked it up off the trailer and carried it to the water.I was mad as ________ and Embarrassed. I never drink when we go now........


----------



## Rat (Mar 11, 2010)

I have helped people at the ramp several times; at least you were gracious enough of the people waiting to let him load it for ya. It's the booger eatin' morons who OBVIOUSLY can't do it, and refuse any help, that tie up the ramp for 1/2 an hour while 15 boats are waiting to launch or load that kill me. 

You will get it, and someday you will be the one either laughing your butt off or helping.


----------



## Waterwings (Mar 11, 2010)

I normally try to get to the lake early enough so that I'm the only one there...........................amd I don't have an audience when I make mistakes, lol. :-


----------



## caveman (Mar 11, 2010)

He was driving and backing as when i drink i WILL NOT GET BEHIND THE WHEEL..................

It is funny now.


----------



## Jim (Mar 12, 2010)

How about trying to unload the boat while your wife is backing up the truck into the water. I am yelling at her, and yelling at her, and yelling at her Because the boat would not come off the trailer. I finally told her to pull up and I will do it myself.

I realized I never took off the safety straps that attach the boat to the trailer. :LOL2: 

She was not to happy for awhile.


----------



## Rat (Mar 12, 2010)

Jim said:


> How about trying to unload the boat while your wife is backing up the truck into the water. I am yelling at her, and yelling at her, and yelling at her Because the boat would not come off the trailer. I finally told her to pull up and I will do it myself.
> 
> I realized I never took off the safety straps that attach the boat to the trailer. :LOL2:
> 
> She was not to happy for awhile.



Now that's funny right there, I don't care who ya are!


----------



## FishingBuds (Mar 12, 2010)

Deadmeat said:


> FishingBuds said:
> 
> 
> > Oh yea, first time I went turkey hunting I forgot my gun
> ...



:LOL2: 

Yes, my son two years ago loaded our guns in the truck for muzzle loader season, got to oour site and BEHOLD he loaded my shot gun up!, I still say he did that on purpose, little stinker #-o


----------



## wasilvers (Mar 12, 2010)

Last year I had two guys decide to work on their boats and block up the ramp. 

One was pulling the boat out for the season, so they drove it from their dock at their home to the ramp with the truck, and proceeded to unload everything, clean the boat, etc IN THE ONE LANE OF THE BOAT RAMP. So their truck was blocking the ramp, and their boat was parked on the ramp, and they were cleaning - while I waited. :evil: 

The other guy found out his inboard motor tilt didn't work - at the ramp. Now this I understand, but he spent an hour on the ramp trying to figure it out. Called a buddy to bring him some tools, etc. I saw them and fished for about 30 minutes, then went over and waited. Offered to help etc. He finally pulled it out of the water all the way, but still blocked the ramp. When I asked, he moved it - to the truck turnaround spot. I got to back my trailer up for a 1/4 mile from the road just to get my boat out that day. He was still there when I left. I felt bad for him though because equipment failures happen, and he had two kids wanting to go skiing. So being considerate was probably last on his mind.

Best launch I ever had was on labor day weekend. There were 4 ramps. The boat was prepped and in the water in about 1 minute. My buddy pulled it to the side while I parked the car. He had the kids in lifevests by the time I got there, I put on a vest and off we went, very painless! Retrieving it that day was something else. We sat at the dock for aobut 30-45 minutes waiting our place in line to launch/retreive. I stayed with the boat and my friend went to get the car. He found out that he couldn't back a trailer up anymore :? First try he had a wheel on the dock, second try he was pointed into the other ramp. Third try.. well it went on, Finally we just picked up the trailer and moved it straight :LOL2: The kids thougth we were supermen after that!


----------



## lswoody (Mar 12, 2010)

Don't worry about it Bud. Been doing it for years and sometimes I still have a hard time.


----------



## DocWatson (Mar 12, 2010)

At least you got the trailer down the ramp. Some guys can't even do that without jackknifing the thing !! #-o


----------

